# silver king guys.... maybe bud poe needs these..



## twowheelfan (Dec 2, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1938-Hawthorne-...769?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0c5137f9


----------



## bairdco (Dec 2, 2010)

yeah, i hope a lot of people need those.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 2, 2010)

How did you break the frame? and fork?


----------



## bud poe (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for thing of me Tim!  I don't need the crank and sprocket but maybe the seat-post...
Good luck with the sale Bairdco...


----------



## bairdco (Dec 2, 2010)

i picked it up awhile ago and it was pretty neglected. the rear chainstays were bent on one side, so i pulled on it lightly and it snapped off in my hands. i never even got to ride it. 

when i was taking it all apart, i was taking the front wheel off and one side of the dropout came off with the wheel. 

i JBwelded the tab back on and it makes an awesome truing stand.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 2, 2010)

That's a sharp truing stand!


----------



## markofdbeast (Dec 8, 2010)

More for the siver king collectors.

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/bik/2102579776.html


----------



## wigditty (Dec 8, 2010)

I have been hunting for parts for my new mens silver king project!  Thx markofbeast for the link!


----------

